# Mods, solutions, etc.



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

As we were sitting in our Outback over the weekend I noticed that the 2005 23RS we own has many of the items that others have listed as desired modifications or additions. Some of the items I noticed were:

Rain gutter drip diverters to keep the water from running down the side
Multiple clothes hooks (counted five total - is that more than usual?)
Drilled drain holes in cargo doors (I know that at least the 2004 had this)
"L" imprinted on left slideout rail bracket

I should have written them down because I can't recall all of them off the top of my head - there were at least a couple more that I noticed.

My question is this - do you suppose there is a really smart guy at Keystone that realizes what a great resource this forum is for making a better product and is using the ideas he finds here? Wouldn't that be clever of him/her? Wouldn't it be great if they would let us know?

Wouldn't it be even greater if they'd do a better job at including a COMPLETE list of items?









Brian


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Brian,

Can you elaborate on the "L on the slide rail item you mentioned?

As for getting Keystone to include the "mods", I suppose you could get anything done - for a price, the cost might go up such that many of the people who purchased their Outbacks couldn't or wouldn't , and that would be a real shame.

What I'd like to see them do is provide the link to people who purchase an Outback, now that would be a useful service.

Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Glenn,
The 'L' is embossed on the slide rail bracket to diferentiate between right and left rails for the slideout. I have slightly different adjustments on each rail to get the slideout level relative to the trailer body. It is important to put the correct rail on the left and right sides of the slideout to insure it is level when the TT is leveled.

I was thinking that if I was an engineer/designer at Keystone and wanted to have a resource to tell me what people would like most in terms of improvements and, specifically, what items would increase the salability of the Outback, looking at Outbackers.com could provide a lot of ideas.

Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Brian, to my knowledge, the rails have always been stamped, if needed. I know that my 04 26RS (Mar 04, build date) has the right rail stamped. Folks drilling holes in their cargo doors I believe started after keystone started it on some of the later models, and issued it to dealers as a fix for leaking earlier models.

It would be nice to think that someone at keystone is looking, for nothing else then to gauge customer satisfaction.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My right rail is stamped like Tim's. Mine are adjusted slightly differently, so I need to hook them in the same every time.

Seems little by little they are improving their product and correcting problems.

I think they have to in order to compete and also to try and lure all of us back for an upgraded, newer and better equipped model









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think they just find out from dealers and complaints about things they need to fix.

I wish they would surf this forum. They could learn more from users than ever. From customer satisfaction, to problems, wishes, desires, and what the end consumer thinks about the product.

Ok everyone....lets ALL e-mail them the link to OUTBACKERS.COM!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Not really such a bad idea Jolly. If they aren't aware of us, they should be and probably would like to know our thoughts. Those who are active on this forum are also very active Outback users and could make a big difference in their product. Because this site is unique in that it is a positive and constructive use of the forum format, they might not have thought to look for it. Considering the kinds of comments one usually encounters on a forum, I'm not sure I blame them for ignoring them - would be very painful to try and get the gems out of all the other stuff.

I'm considering it. (The email thing that is).

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I sent KEYSTONE/OUTBACK an email inviting them to read our forum. It could be very beneficial to them, in many ways.

It's possible, they have already been reading. If I were them...I would be reading!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Good idea! I sent them an e-mail....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is what I sent:

I'm sure you are aware that there is a group of loyal and well meaning people who currently run and use a forum on the internet dedicated to the Outback line of travel trailers and fifth wheels. All of us on the forum are proud that the forum does not tolerate harsh treatment of the Outback line or any other topic, rather, we try and be constructive and help each other get the full benefit of our purchases.

I'd like to invite you to look through the material on our forum and see the inventive ways we use and improve our Outback trailers. These are wonderful products and we are all proud to own them. We are continuously looking into ways to increase their utility and to maximize our investment.

Most of us have families and our Outbacks enhance the time we spend with our spouses and children (and extended family as well).

We'd like to share our positive experiences with the producers of the Outback products and let you, and the people who manufacture, market, design, and engineer them, know how appreciative we are.

Please stop by Outbackers.com and join in the family of Outbackers>

Thanks,
Brian R. Breshears
Outback 23RS


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok.... here I am sitting and reading all this... My slide rails are only marked on the right, no left or L marking. I was reading about keeping them in the correct spot to keep the slide level. I switched mine. When inserted on the correct side the left was scraping on the bottom of the slide. Now it doesn't. Go figure... Now.. When I put the levels on my TT, with the 3' level on the floor of the TT, I made the rear of my TT a little lower than the front so I would have run-off when it rains towards the rear. I did this to ensure no water will run up my slide and inside. I can't notice the 1/4 inch when inside either walking or sleeping. Also..... The poles which hold up my rails have adjustments on the bottom. I have not heard about making adjustments to these.... I did this also... We, as in my father-in-law and I have made quite a few mods in the last week and as soon as I get some of the pics done, they will get posted... I also put disks on my stabilizers for better footing..... More to follow.....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Brian,

Thanks for the explaination. My model does not have detachable rails to deal with, so I was at a loss as to what you were talking about.

Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Glenn, Yup, I should have thought about that and been a little more explicit - I guess I'm 23RS-centric.









Mike,
I also have the support rods adjusted to give a slant but only to the slideout. It is tipped just a little towards the rear to encourage rain to go away from the seal. Must work because we had a huge amount of rain when camping this weekend and none got in. (Was raining so hard that we were nearly yelling to be heard over the sound - I guess that's what you get when you park next to the rainforest!)

Brian


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Great invitation Brian. Couldn't have done better myself.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BBB....
My letter was along the same lines...an invitation of sorts. Maybe they'll lurk around!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

They could be reading this right NOW!!!









If YOU are reading this right now, don't be 'shy, we'd love to talk to you (positively of course) about all of our Outbacks.

If you aren't reading this now, I really feel pretty dumb. shy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

They are aware....








Just received this in my e-mail at home.
-------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for the insight on the web-page! I'll make sure I take a look at it!

Thanks for your support with our Outback Products!

Matt 
Keystone RV 
Outback/Sydney Division


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's nice. I received....absolutely nothing in return. I guess they didn't like my letter.

ND<~~~~~~sad


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> That's nice. I received....absolutely nothing in return. I guess they didn't like my letter.
> 
> ND<~~~~~~sad
> [snapback]16390[/snapback]​


Probably just that there's not that many Parrot heads in Indiana.









Glenn


----------

